
Some Internet Explorer Innovations You Probably Forgot About While Waiting for IE6 To Die - blackmac
http://www.drunkenfist.com/304/2008/08/11/some-internet-explorer-innovations-you-probably-forgot-about-while-waiting-for-ie6-to-die/
======
sysop073
Er. Who forgot about those, they're trivial web capabilities I suspect every
web developer knows. That's like saying "Some programming innovations you
probably forgot about: functions, variables, assignment"

------
truebosko
No offence but most of these innovations are .. not innovations (atleast not
in this day and age) and have been around for a long time.

~~~
tordek
So? Back in the day they were. That's his point. And IE, that people hate so
much, came up with them.

Would you way wheels aren't innovations because they've been around for a long
time?

